# adding piercings to ears



## espxumb (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello I am currently making a resin mask for my fursona Malakai Bloodbath. I was curious as what I should go about with his ears( foam some other material I don't know about). I also need some help decided how I would go about making his piercings. He has industrial piercings on both his ears, two earrings on his left ear and one on the right, and plugs on both ears. What materials, that are light, should I use to make his piercings. The reason why I decide foam was because I'd figured it would be able to hold the piercings.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2012)

There are many ways. I've seen people make cast resin plugs, clay plugs, use shower rings, and wires of different gauges.
Maybe you could try resin?


----------



## Unca (Feb 9, 2012)

espxumb said:


> Hello I am currently making a resin mask for my fursona Malakai Bloodbath. I was curious as what I should go about with his ears( foam some other material I don't know about). I also need some help decided how I would go about making his piercings. He has industrial piercings on both his ears, two earrings on his left ear and one on the right, and plugs on both ears. What materials, that are light, should I use to make his piercings. The reason why I decide foam was because I'd figured it would be able to hold the piercings.



Take a look at how I did mine, My Build Thread.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Feb 15, 2012)

Craft shops near you should have anodized aluminum wire in various colors and gauges to suit your needs. It bends easily and is very light. You can form the wire by bending it around solid objects like pipe or bottles.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 16, 2012)

You could get actual piercing jewelry and simply place it in piercing holes. Some industrial bars are long enough to look good on fursuit ears.


----------

